# The Acrylic and Aluminum Wrench by Hrawk



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

I reciieved this slingshot about a week ago and after some playing around with different bands I settled on 1745 tubes for now. It is a great shooter capable of launching marbles or 3/8" steel and is tons of fun to carry around for random shooting.





  








Wrench




__
Carbon


__
Dec 26, 2012


__
1



From Hrawk!










  








Wrench with bands




__
Carbon


__
Dec 26, 2012




Thanks Hrawk!






And I did an overview video for a better look at it. Sorry no shooting, it is 23F out and there are gusts of about 50mph and I have no tripod






Thanks Hrawk!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Thats one of my favorites of Hrawks designs.. I made a couple and like how it shoots. He does some great work with that material.

Excellent vid, even the "shooting" part was entertaining to watch.

LGD


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

lol, accidents happen


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

excellent. the slingshot and the video.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

nice review . H does some great work . i cant wait for the shooting vid of you trying to take down a rc plane while its flying .


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

nice video


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

great video...loved the review and as LGD said "even the shooting part was entertaining to watch" and I do not blame you one bit!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Great video, shooting and slingshot. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Excellent video and sling!


----------

